# Neues Mousepad gesucht



## The-Suffering-Clone (15. Dezember 2010)

Weihnachten steht an und traurigerweise löst sich gerade jetzt bei meinem Mousepad die obere Beschichtung an einer Ecke ab. Ich bin mit meinem Headsetkabel daran hängengeblieben und hab sie abgerissen  Vorsorglicherweise hat meine Mutter nach einiger Quängelei meinerseits die Ecke mithilfe einer Schere entfernt 

Nun was haltet ihr für schöne und gute Mousepads, ich hab Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch und bin gewillt horrende Summen auszugeben. Ich suche was Qualitativ hochwertiges das nicht einfach 4-eckig ist und auch Aufdrucke seh ich eher skeptisch.

Aber ich würde mich gerne überraschen lassen, also postet einfach was euch so gefällt.


----------



## Hatschi (15. Dezember 2010)

razer vespula
Steelseries sx /sp


----------



## Koyote (15. Dezember 2010)

Mousepad SteelSeries Qck: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (16. Dezember 2010)

Das Razer Vespula gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut. Hält es denn auch fest auf dem Tisch obwohl es beidseitig beschichtet ist?


----------



## MasterMystery (16. Dezember 2010)

Hier wäre auch ein gutes Raptor Gaming Raptor-Gaming "P5": Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## LosUltimos (16. Dezember 2010)

Beim Vespula hast du eine Gummimatte drunter wo auch die Handgelenkauflage dran ist.


----------



## MasterMystery (16. Dezember 2010)

Bei der SteelSeries Qck bilden sich schnell Falten. Daher würde ich sagen, dass sie nicht so ideal ist.


----------



## br1an (16. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe das Roccat Taito, kanns nur weiter empfehlen.
Unten rechts ein kleiner Aufdruck, Oberfläche ist extrem gleitend wie ich finde, und vorallem sehr groß.
einzigstes Manko ist, dass die Ränder etwas ausfranzen, was mich aber nicht stört.

Gruß


----------



## Nomad (16. Dezember 2010)

Razer Destructor
Steelseries 9HD


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (17. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge aber es war alles umsonst 

Ich bekomm eins von nem Kumpel persönlich designt so mit Logo und meinem Namen drauf. ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab das Qck Mini und sieht genau so aus wie am ersten Tag. MasterMystery du sollst das Mauspad ja nicht rauchen, kein wunder warum's Falten hat.^^

Aber wenns das beste sein soll, dann Zowie. Die N-RF's sind ziehmlich gut.


----------



## MasterMystery (17. Dezember 2010)

Heee, wieso darf man es nicht rauchen???


----------



## billythekitt (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab ein Roccat Taito ich bin super zufrieden.


----------

